# Circuito con celula fotoelectrica



## Jesmo (Jun 3, 2005)

Necesitaría un circuito para activar un pequeño motor electrico de 3 VDC que solo se active por el dia.

Tengo esquemas de circuitos con celula fotoelectrica pero para 220 VAC y me pierdo para sacar de ese el que me hace falta.

¿lo conoce alguien?


----------



## Raflex (Jun 4, 2005)

Hola, puedes diseñar un circuito simple con una fotocelda o fototransistor conectado a un comparador (te recomiendo utilizar de poste totemico), para la sensibilidad solo ajusta el voltaje de referencia a la mitad de la escala del voltaje del fototransistor o fotocelda a plena luz y a total oscuridad.

El comparador puedes usar el LM324, como la salida no es de potencia la conectas a la base de un transistor a traves de una resistencia limitadora, el emisor a tierra y el colector a la carga que en este caso sera el motor que vas a usar.


----------



## Jesmo (Jun 4, 2005)

Gracias a ver si me aclaro

En realidad antes del motor lo que hay es un temporizador, ya que no esta activado siempre, solo durante un corto periodo de tiempo cada otro tanto tiempo, este mas largo.

En pensado instalar el circuito con la celula antes del temporizador, sin tocar para nada el motor.


----------



## Carlos16 (Jun 12, 2005)

Yo cree eso mismo con un transistor BC 108, una resistencia variable de 10 kilo ohmnios, una resistencia fija de 2,2 kilo ohmnios, un diodo 1N4001, una fuente de 12 voltios y un rele, te mandaría los planos peor soy nuevo aquí y no e pillao todavía como mandar archivos.


----------



## MaMu (Jun 15, 2005)

No seria mas facil accionar el motor por medio de un LDR ? (obviamente con circuito ajustable)


----------



## Jesmo (Jun 17, 2005)

Explicame como MaMu.


----------



## Raflex (Jun 19, 2005)

Hola de nuevo, no habia tenido tiempo de entrar al foro. El LDR es una resistencia dependiente de luz, es a lo que me referia con fotocelda, varia su resistencia en funcion de la intensidad luminosa. Como es una resistencia variable, la utilizas en serie con una resistencia fija para generar un dvisor de tension, puedes poner un potenciometro en vez la resistencia fija para ajustar la sensibilidad. Dependiendo del rango que de tu fotocelda sera el valor del potenciometro que pongas, este cambio de luz provocara un cambio de voltaje debido al divisor, este voltaje lo metes a una terminal de un comparador y ajustas tu voltaje de referencia a la otra terminal, con esto ya tienes una salida con dos niveles logicos (on - off) puedes conectar un relevador para accionar algo de mayor potencia.


----------



## MaMu (Jun 19, 2005)

Jesmo dijo:
			
		

> Explicame como MaMu.



*Aqui Raflex lo explica muy bien*



			
				Raflex dijo:
			
		

> Hola de nuevo, no habia tenido tiempo de entrar al foro. El LDR es una resistencia dependiente de luz, es a lo que me referia con fotocelda, varia su resistencia en funcion de la intensidad luminosa. Como es una resistencia variable, la utilizas en serie con una resistencia fija para generar un dvisor de tension, puedes poner un potenciometro en vez la resistencia fija para ajustar la sensibilidad. Dependiendo del rango que de tu fotocelda sera el valor del potenciometro que pongas, este cambio de luz provocara un cambio de voltaje debido al divisor, este voltaje lo metes a una terminal de un comparador y ajustas tu voltaje de referencia a la otra terminal, con esto ya tienes una salida con dos niveles logicos (on - off) puedes conectar un relevador para accionar algo de mayor potencia.



Aqui te dejo un Link con algo de literatura sobre los divisores de tension.



*Aqui tienes un circuito como para orientarte*


----------



## Jesmo (Jun 23, 2005)

Gracias, lo miraré a ver que saco.

El problema mio es que no domino el diseño de circuitos, mas aun cuando vi uno que con una ldr una resistencia para fijar el valor de corte y un transistor ya estaba todo listo, ademas con un par de pilas de 1,5 V.


----------



## BLADE (Sep 15, 2005)

Hola, solo se que el funcionamiento de una célula fotoeléctrica pone de manifiesto el comportamiento corpuscular de la luz


----------



## Jesmo (Sep 16, 2005)

Gracias

Seguiré buscando.


----------

